# Smoking Cigs



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I just realized something I never paid much attention to before.
I opened a pack of smokes at 6: pm. Here it is 12:57 am. I am opening another pack. 
Thats really not too bad,,, just a little over 1 per hour. 
I need to cut back,, I just didn't know it.
Maybe I should go to bed at 10: pm,,, I'd still have a few left from my previous pack.

oops,,, my math has something to be desired,,, thats over 2 per hour. Still not too terribly bad.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

20 in 7 hours?

I been up and down on count for a couple months. Down to 8 per day up to 16..... I gotta quit.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Regardless of the health affecting vice, some expert tend to say each cigarette or whatever take a minute or some time measurement unit off the back end of your life.

The back end is also where the personal embarrassment of incontinence, adult diapers, dementia, Alzheimer's, strokes etc is located , so it ends up as a :shrug: situation in reality.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I quit over ten years ago, and will never, ever,ever look back. It's so nice to be able to smell the roses again, lol. I especially enjoy the freedom. No more stupid slavery to those fiendish nicotine fits, not to mention the insane cost! Some of my friends who are still dedicated smokers are suffering from nasty bad COPD and it ain't pretty.

I hafta admit I tried many, many times to quit, with no success. I was so desperate, and disgusted that something so little had such a strong hold on me. Here is what finally worked for me...

First, I weaned myself off the store bought cigarettes by gradually substituting with roll yer own cigs, using tobacco purchased in bulk (by the pound) from the smoke shop. Now, there are fancy inexpensive rolling machines and empty cigarette paper tubes complete with a menthol or non-menthol filter attached, for the utmost in convenience. 

The idea here was to first get unhooked from the horribly addicting chemicals that commercial cigarette companies add to tobacco.

After smoking the less adulturated form of tobacco for a month or so, I gradually added my own blend of herbs to the rolling tobacco... each day rolling a little less tobacco and a little more of the non-addicting herbs. Before I knew it I was smoking almost no tobacco, mostly herbs. Finally reached zero tobacco status. Then it was a matter of quitting a psychological habit, not a strong physical addition. That was not as easy as I thought it would be! Finally I relied on much heartfelt prayer and won the war!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

DH and I quit by simply quitting! I'd say that it's been about 25 years now. 

It took a few days for the craving to stop for me. I just refused to have a bit of dried plant rolled into a bit of paper control me. That was my thinking.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I just realized something I never paid much attention to before.
> I opened a pack of smokes at 6: pm. Here it is 12:57 am. I am opening another pack.
> Thats really not too bad,,, just a little over 1 per hour.
> *I need to cut back*,, I just didn't know it.
> ...


Yes, you need to cut back......
But do you want to?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I quit for good about 12 years ago. It was at the time when I asked God back into my life. I asked him for strength to overcome some of my bad habits. I had tried to quit many times throughout the years, but this was the easiest by far.
Then one day I visited my old roommate, and she was drinking wine and smoking. After a while, I asked her for a cig. It made me sick. On the way home I prayed that I would remember this, and asked God to ALWAYS allow me to become really ill anytime I tried it in the future. 
Well, time goes by, and I'm on my way to my country home, about a 2 hour beautiful drive. Roommate is on the way, so I stop and visit. Get another cig. Smoke it, and was sick as a dog all the way home and even longer. Really felt like crud!!! The drive I loved so much was ruined. The rest of the day wasn't too great either.
That's when I said "Ok Lord, you gave me exactly what I asked for!! I guess it must be like a slap in your face to try and take back a habit that you've already FREED me from. Why am I doing that?" (Trying to do the old familiar, expecting different results, I think.)
And that was it for me. I started viewing quitting smoking as a "gift" that I had been trying to give back instead of accepting the "gift" of not being addicted.
I am amazed at how expensive ciggeretts are now. I don't know how people can aford them! Imagine how much money you'd have at the end of the year if you quit!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am on day 17 of no smoking . It is both easier and harder then I thought it would be . Wish me luck!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Much luck Vickie. Have you found www.quitnet.com ? I just celebrated 6 years smoke-free. I LOVE the freedom from the beast.
To the OP, there is no cutting down. Either smoke, or don't. It is a waste of time to even think about it - just coming from personal experience  I used to think about it every day, so much wasted time thinking so meaningless a thought.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I quit Camel Non filters likely 25yrs ago. I forget the prices of them then. I thought they was [email protected] a pack. They might have been $1 50. Anyway, the prices hadnt changed for a long time. One day at work, we were setting in the break room when a canteen guy came in and changed the prices a quarter. We were all mad about it. Course, I wanted to look like a tough, big shot, so I said, If the Sons a Beechwood ever changes the price they can stick the cigs we know where. They said, Yeah, right. When and if they change them again youll do just what well do, you trot your grits over and pay the money. I said, yeah, U bet. Wait and see. Well, it wsnt a 1/2yr before they changed them again. When we took our break we found out they had changed them. Somebody remembered what I had said and said, how many cigs you got left before you go over and buy them at the new price. I pulled my pack out. It was round 12/2 full. The guy setting R of me smoked Camel Filters. He was lots younger. I said, here, u want these? He looked at me oddly and said yeah, ill take them, And that was that. They all knew id be back to smoking in a week or less. I knew they knew that too, and that they were just waiting to see me with a cig in my mouth. That was strong motovation to keep offa them. Which I did. 
Ive got 5 cans of PA in the tin can here. They are around 10yrs old. I smoked maybe 4 pipes full. The thought of handling/holding a pipe was alright. The dryed tobacco wasnt. Might mix a blend in it to freshen it up a bit, not make it so hot.
Pipes I think, belong to another era. A slower time when a guy had the time to put a pipe into his mouth and take it out again. I dont think thats so anymore. That might have helped the nation to quit smoking a tiny bit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had smoked Phil Morris before that, till they quit making them


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> DH and I quit by simply quitting! I'd say that it's been about 25 years now.
> 
> It took a few days for the craving to stop for me. I just refused to have a bit of dried plant rolled into a bit of paper control me. That was my thinking.


Once, at a terribly tense time in our lives, I did ask for and took a drag off my my DD's cigarette. Bah, it was awful!

To be candidly honest, I'm so happy that we quit back then. Even with my health issues, my lungs are in good shape.

Did I mention that my father died of emphysema (heavy smoker) and thirty years later, my mother died of lung cancer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

I started working in the cotton mill in 1968. I made $1.60 an hour and cigarettes were 20 cents a pack in the machine at work. You could get 8 packs of cigarettes for an hour of pushing a broom. Now, they're $6 a pack. Why isn't minimum wages still 8 packs of smokes?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vickie44 said:


> I am on day 17 of no smoking . It is both easier and harder then I thought it would be . Wish me luck!


Vickie, you've given me the incentive to quit! You go, girl!!!! I've been smoking for thirty years.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

homefire2007 said:


> Vickie, you've given me the incentive to quit! You go, girl!!!! I've been smoking for thirty years.


Do it ! I already feel so much better , especially in the morning, I also have been smoking more then 30 years . Helps if you stay away from others !


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I think the first step to stopping smoking is recognizing things like you have, Marsh. People can tell you how bad it is for your health but few people will use that as a reason for quitting because it is something in the distance future. Usually something else will come up be it cost, inconvenience, caring about a non smoker's comfort, smell, etc. For me it was having to find a place and time to steal a smoke when I was working and out with nonsmoker friends and family. It occurred to me that those little sticks of tobacco were dictating to me how to live my life. That was the last of smoking for me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My husband quit when I told him he either got to have his oxygen tank in the house, or his cigarettes....didn't make any sense to be puffin' on BOTH of them at the same time. Besides, didn't want to blow up the house.

The doctor was a lot of help, said he never knew of anyone blowing their house up while on oxygen 

Luckily, DH and I had been to an estate sale a couple years before, where the deceased owner had lit a ciggy while on her oxygen tank. Killed her and blew out the end of the house. We told the doctor that, too!

So, DH quit smoking.

Mon


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

$4272 a year should be a good incentive to quit!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Tobacco is just another form of self-medication. :hobbyhors
Those who wish to quit should identify what they are medicating and why, and find a healthier replacement. Replacing cigarettes with joints or Big Macs is not healthier.

Tobacco just another medicinal plant, but one that's been adulterated in its commercialization and demonized politically for financial gain. It's BAD because that's the Bread thrown at the Circus.

BAD is the 102 chemical additives, including extra nicotine, in commercial cigarettes. BAD were the original filters made from fiberglass and other fibrous stuff that lodged in lungs and caused emphysema and cancers. BAD is inhaling alcohol while dumping the shot down your gullet while smoking a cigarette.

Bad is the supression of the health data that points the finger at environmental and industrial factors of disease. Asbestiosis was EXPENSIVE! Now if you smoke, are exposed to 2nd hand or 3rd hand tobacco smoke, your environmental diseases are not covered. 

Daily inhaling the steam in a hot shower with treated city water is by far more dangerous to a person's health in the way of carcinogens than using organic tobacco in moderation.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


> I quit over ten years ago, and will never, ever,ever look back. It's so nice to be able to smell the roses again, lol. I especially enjoy the freedom. No more stupid slavery to those fiendish nicotine fits, not to mention the insane cost! Some of my friends who are still dedicated smokers are suffering from nasty bad COPD and it ain't pretty.
> 
> I hafta admit I tried many, many times to quit, with no success. I was so desperate, and disgusted that something so little had such a strong hold on me. Here is what finally worked for me...
> 
> ...


What did you add?
I did do the roll your own several years ago, had the rolling machine as well. Then tried the pipe,,, I was too nervous to sit back and enjoy the pipe, I'd suck on the pipe till it got so hot, it burned my mouth.
Then went to cigars,,, couldn't inhale them,, enjoyed the cigars a little more, but good cigars are really expensive.
I like your idea tho. I've tried several times over the years to go cold turkey, I went nuts and drove those around me further nuts.
I guess I just don't have the discipline.
I don't care how poor a person is,,, ther's always money to buy smokes, even at the sacrifice of a good meal,, or no meal. Been there, done that.
Someone asked,,,Do I want to quit??
The answer prior to last night would have been a resounding,,, Not Really.
Everybody here at work smokes, I'm the only one in production that uses an ash tray. Everybody else just throws them on the floor.
I'm even anal about dumping my ash trays, I can't stand seeing butts in the tray. Where my bosses ashtray is always full and running over.
I have an ashtray at my desk that has a small hole that you just drop the cig into, that way it goes out on its own and I don't have to look at it.
I brought this up because I think now that I've been open about it,,, I have to do something about it.
This is my way of forcing myself to take advice and keep trying till I;ve accomplished my goal of finally giving up a habit I've had since I was 14.
Thank you all helping me get this done.
GH


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang Z I was buying Philip Morris for [email protected] a pack up till the late 60s when they hit a buck. I guess u being in tobacco country helped the price. They didnt have to truck them to you.

I still got my old Bugular roller. Its orange.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Back that up. They was [email protected] up till around 62 when they went up to [email protected] Then towards the 70s they hit a buck thereabouts.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Vickie44 said:


> I am on day 17 of no smoking . It is both easier and harder then I thought it would be . Wish me luck!


I quit the first week of Dec, so it's been a month for me. I substituted chewing gum for the smoking (I smoked mostly while driving), and I really needed the gum until last week. Hang on, it *will *get easier!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The herbal blends to add to natural tobacco would depend on what you are self medicating for. There are many reasons WHY people take up smoking. That's an inward journey through time of self-discovery.

I don't have time today to look up the herbal blends. Two of the most common herbs are mullein and skullcap for allergies and other lung issues. Believe it or not, people start smoking as a defensive mechanism against their allergy to tobacco smoke.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Steve L. said:


> I quit the first week of Dec, so it's been a month for me. I substituted chewing gum for the smoking (I smoked mostly while driving), and I really needed the gum until last week. Hang on, it *will *get easier!


Thanks Steve ! and good luck to you also


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

If it weren't for cigarettes I'd probably be perfect since I've given up all other vices.

Anti-smoking laws are why I hate going to the lower 48. No matter where I go in that world down there my eyes burn from the pollution, I start hacking within a day or two - the whole world smells like fumes; when I look around all I see are fat unhealthy people shoving garbage in their faces and yet I'm looked at as if I just pulled a gun if I light a cigarette. 
I'll stay up here on my rock where I can have a cigarette and cup of coffee at the same time and not be looked upon as if I just committed some great sin.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I smoke less when I smoke from a bong, but I seem to eat a lot of doritos.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I smoke less when I smoke from a bong, but I seem to eat a lot of doritos.


 Doritos are really, REALLY bad for you, deadlly. GMO corn, MSG and soybean oil.

:hobbyhors


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I will die a happy lady then...eating doritos while having sex....now thats the way to go.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Tonight's double feature:

Looking for Mr. Goodbar 
&
Play Misty For Me

We'll pass around Doritos and the bong. 

That oughta' freak out the younguns.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Its been years since I smoked and yes I loved it.I didn't think anyone around me smoking would bother me but my Son asked if he could smoke around me but I had to tell him I couldn't handle it anymore.

Plus I was looking at the price how can anyone afford them anymore?

Was smoking 3 packs a day,Government got me started.Killed my Grandpa,Dad and Uncle.

big rockpile


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummmm...government got you started?...Does anyone except responsibilty for themselves? Or are them days gone by too?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Laura said:


> Tonight's double feature:
> 
> Looking for Mr. Goodbar
> &
> ...


If everyone is still up after the double feature we can watch 'Fatal Attraction,' as a chaser. eep:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Ummmm...government got you started?...Does anyone except responsibilty for themselves? Or are them days gone by too?


At one time the militray had free cigarettes and coffee for the soldiers (or whatever). If you smoked, you got a free "break", so a lot of guys started smoking so they could have a break. History lesson 

Mon


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And?????....He wanted the break, he took it....This blame game is a copout. For NOT being responsible for your actions.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Gov usta put cigs in with the C Rats


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Gov usta put cigs in with the C Rats


Those Camel nonfilters were still smokable 60 years later. They lasted way longer than the chiclets in the newer boxes. 

Still better than today's MREs


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Uncle didnt put em in your mouth and light em tho. Yea saying the government made ya do it is pretty lame.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

homefire2007 said:


> If everyone is still up after the double feature we can watch 'Fatal Attraction,' as a chaser. eep:


 We'll have 'em chainsmoking Marlboros, popping Nodoze and scarred for life!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I'm just watching this back and forth today and there are some rough folks out and about! I don't think that Rockpile meant the government literally made him do it, I think it was more a figure of speech.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Warwalk said:


> I'm just watching this back and forth today and there are some rough folks out and about! I don't think that Rockpile meant the government literally made him do it, I think it was more a figure of speech.


And you just called me* rough folks.....Jezz smoke another one already...LOL*


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Well, fortunately he was able to quit. I personally don't smoke, but I hear it's a bear of a time to kick that habit. I suppose everyone has one type of vice or another... probably a person's vice tends to match with their personality maybe?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I smoke I admit it but i also don't blame anyone or anything for making me start or not quit.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ain't had a cig since Thanksgiving Day!:nana: I wasn't going to count it as anything special, just yet. When I get to the summer solstice it'll be worth bragging about.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, when I quit going to the 50s club, OR as it were, it closed up. I hung up my leather jacket with a zippo lighter, a lock blade, a pag of Camel non filter cigs, a pair of dice, some tooth pics

I tried one of those cigs a couple months ago. It like ta burnt the hairs out of my nose on my first inhale. hot HOT H O T


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for some reason i never have smoked. i could say it was the way i was brought up where at a very young age i signed a pledge where if i remember after all those years part of it stated abstain from anything likely to injure me either in soul or body but my sister signed the same pledge and she smoked and anything else she wanted to do. not anywhere around dad of course. 

my husband smoked when i met him and for a few months after we married but he gave it up then. good luck to you Marshloft! ~Georgia.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. A customer of mine was complaining one day about how broke he was as he was buying a pack of smokes. He buys a single pack of smokes every day. I asked him how long he'd been smoking for... He said he'd been smoking for about 15 years. Sooooooo while he was standing there, I snatched up the calculator and did the math. At $7.36 per pack x 365 days x 15 years, that $40,296!!! He'd spent over 40 grand on his cigarette habit! He was SHOCKED. He'd never actually done the math himself. I told him at what he was blowing per year on smokes ($2,686.40) he could be taking himself on a nice vacation every year, or he could have had a SWEET down-payment on a house by now, or bought a few new cars!

I just don't understand how people afford it. It's insanity. Marlboros are $15 a pack right now in NYC... and people PAY IT!  :bash: :stars:

Lots of my customers are quitting right now because of the prices. I think it's a sad state of affairs when people care more about their bank account than about dying a horrible, painful, drawn-out death.  It confuzzles my brain.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Fowler said:


> I smoke less when I smoke from a bong, but I seem to eat a lot of doritos.


I gave up the bong when my daughter was born. I have such a guilty conscience, I couldn't deal with buying a bag, but couldn't afford formula.
Havn't smoked a doobie for 29 years now.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Wow. A customer of mine was complaining one day about how broke he was as he was buying a pack of smokes. He buys a single pack of smokes every day. I asked him how long he'd been smoking for... He said he'd been smoking for about 15 years. Sooooooo while he was standing there, I snatched up the calculator and did the math. At $7.36 per pack x 365 days x 15 years, that $40,296!!! He'd spent over 40 grand on his cigarette habit! He was SHOCKED. He'd never actually done the math himself. I told him at what he was blowing per year on smokes ($2,686.40) he could be taking himself on a nice vacation every year, or he could have had a SWEET down-payment on a house by now, or bought a few new cars!
> 
> I just don't understand how people afford it. It's insanity. Marlboros are $15 a pack right now in NYC... and people PAY IT!  :bash: :stars:
> 
> Lots of my customers are quitting right now because of the prices. I think it's a sad state of affairs when people care more about their bank account than about dying a horrible, painful, drawn-out death.  It confuzzles my brain.


 Your price is all wrong. The most I ever paid is 3.85 a pack. When I started at age of 14, it .23 a pack.
But,, you're right otherwise
Most differences in prices are taxes,,in NY, I can understand. Bloomberg and assoc.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> What did you add?
> I did do the roll your own several years ago, had the rolling machine as well. Then tried the pipe,,, I was too nervous to sit back and enjoy the pipe, I'd suck on the pipe till it got so hot, it burned my mouth.
> Then went to cigars,,, couldn't inhale them,, enjoyed the cigars a little more, but good cigars are really expensive.
> I like your idea tho. I've tried several times over the years to go cold turkey, I went nuts and drove those around me further nuts.
> ...


Momma started at 14 also. 51 years later she quit. 8 years after hat she ignored her Declaration that she;d start right back if she ever got cancer. The rest of the story does not belong here. This is a place for optimism.

Do it Marshloft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

I started smoking when I was 13.. .. Fast forward to age 55 and I was up to two packs/day..7 years later I said to myself, " self.. You're in the hospital with a funky heart problem and you still want to smoke? That's just plain illogical.."

So I asked God to please make quitting easy for me.. I tossed a full pack in the hospital trash and since that day.. October 2010, have had zero craving for a cigarette.. My oldest son smokes and he's offered to abstain when I visit, but the smoke doesn't bother me..

I enjoyed smoking.. If my hearts' electrical circuit hadn't acted up, I'd still be smoking....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

zong said:


> I started working in the cotton mill in 1968. I made $1.60 an hour and cigarettes were 20 cents a pack in the machine at work. You could get 8 packs of cigarettes for an hour of pushing a broom. Now, they're $6 a pack. Why isn't minimum wages still 8 packs of smokes?


 Taxes?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> Your price is all wrong. The most I ever paid is 3.85 a pack. When I started at age of 14, it .23 a pack.
> But,, you're right otherwise
> Most differences in prices are taxes,,in NY, I can understand. Bloomberg and assoc.


23 cents a pack! You're not supposed to admit that!! *lol*

Currently smokes run around 3 to 4 bucks a pack up in Wyoming... Lots of people from Wyoming stop into the store and want smokes, and then sputter and gasp when they see that smokes here in Utah run around $5 to $9 a pack.

My grandma quit smoking when she was like 25 or so... Then a couple years ago (well into her 60's) she suddenly started having problems catching her breath when walking only a few feet... Got diagnosed with severe emphysema and asthma. That was one angry lady! Felt like since she'd quit so long ago, she did her part to keep herself healthy, and then it snuck up and bit her in the butt anyway... That's how cigarettes are though. They don't play fair.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I've read that, drop for drop, nicotene is more toxic than black widows venom. Supposedly, back in the day it doubled as an agricultural bug spray of some sort, and that even today it's still used, but the word nicotene isn't used in the labelling. 

Some of my buddies say it's "all about the taste". I don't know about that so much, but at least in terms of aroma, if it could be said as such, I like the aroma of the Camels. Smokers seem to prefer the Marlboros though.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

bostonlesley said:


> I started smoking when I was 13.. .. Fast forward to age 55 and I was up to two packs/day..7 years later I said to myself, " self.. You're in the hospital with a funky heart problem and you still want to smoke? That's just plain illogical.."
> 
> *So I asked God to please make quitting easy for me..* I tossed a full pack in the hospital trash and since that day.. October 2010, have had zero craving for a cigarette.. My oldest son smokes and he's offered to abstain when I visit, but the smoke doesn't bother me..
> 
> I enjoyed smoking.. If my hearts' electrical circuit hadn't acted up, I'd still be smoking....


I think it was "summerdaze" that also mentioned prayer.
I did that,,, but at the same time,,, I was also asking God to pull out by the roots many other things that didn't fit into His character.
I think smoking was the last thing He was concerned about.
But that was 23 years ago.
Either way,,, its time I give it a good shot again.
GH


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

frogmammy said:


> Luckily, DH and I had been to an estate sale a couple years before, where the deceased owner had lit a ciggy while on her oxygen tank. Killed her and blew out the end of the house.


My husband's uncle tried to smoke while on oxygen. He burned the inside of his nose and down into his trachea and lungs. He was in the hospital intensive care for a few weeks, and then went onto oxygen full time. He died a few months later.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

We buried my aunt last Saturday. She was 72 years old, diagnosed with an aggressive growing long cancer only 2 weeks prior to her death. The long tumor was so big it closed half her lungs and made it very difficult for her to breath and the cancer was already spreading in her brains. She smoked, for as long as she could remember. 
You know what she said when she was just in hospital after her diagnostics? You never think it happens to you...
And that is how it is... it always happens to someone else...


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Since I noted some married people are posting in this one. Hubby used to be a heavy smoker. Said he just quit one day and that was that. Didn't want it anymore and just stopped. No patches, no hypnotherapy. He believes quitting is all just deciding to quit.

He picked it back up recently, however. He uses rollies and only smokes one or two a day. Usually after stressful situations or, uh.... not so stressful situations. *cough*


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I was in the store yesterday and saw that they were 9.69 a pack. I quit when they were 80 cents. I dont know how anyone can afford that, honestly.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Inhaling lighter fluid fumes from Zippo lighters has to be good for lungs, too.

Yes, tobacco tea is the best bug spray there is. It beats malathion and all those other expensive toxic chemicals hands down. Cann't use it on tomatos or related plants because of mosaic virus.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Uncle didnt put em in your mouth and light em tho. Yea saying the government made ya do it is pretty lame.


 
No, Uncle didn't put them in anyone's mouth - I assume you are a lot younger than I.

Candy cigaretts were my favorite growing up, all us little kids puffed on or pretend cigaretts, feeling all grown up. The Marlboro man was everywhere, every boy's idol and every girl's secret love. We all wanted to be just like him. My mom used to send me to the store for her cigarettes when I was 6, there was always some store giving out free samples. 25c a pack in vending machines everywhere along with glamorous adds everywhere but church depicting how healthy and beautiful you are when you smoke. Edward R. Morrow had a cigarette lit during the even news, every office of the whitehouse had ashtrays, you were 'supposed to smoke'! All this paid for with huge subsidies from the federal government.
Weren't too many kids growing up in that environment who didn't begin smoking based on all that peer pressure straight from uncle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

GrammasCabin said:


> No, Uncle didn't put them in anyone's mouth - I assume you are a lot younger than I.
> 
> Candy cigaretts were my favorite growing up, all us little kids puffed on or pretend cigaretts, feeling all grown up. The Marlboro man was everywhere, every boy's idol and every girl's secret love. We all wanted to be just like him. My mom used to send me to the store for her cigarettes when I was 6, there was always some store giving out free samples. 25c a pack in vending machines everywhere along with glamorous adds everywhere but church depicting how healthy and beautiful you are when you smoke. Edward R. Morrow had a cigarette lit during the even news, every office of the whitehouse had ashtrays, you were 'supposed to smoke'! All this paid for with huge subsidies from the federal government.
> Weren't too many kids growing up in that environment who didn't begin smoking based on all that peer pressure straight from uncle.


Doctors smoked..magazine ads used to depict them standing in a hospital corridor, smoking..and they certainly did just that..when I was a nursing student in 1967, there were huge ashtrays in every nurses' station ..including the intensive care units..it was odd if someone did NOT smoke in those days..
smoking was incredibly common..


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

There were ashtrays on each desk in college 1974.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

GrammasCabin said:


> No, Uncle didn't put them in anyone's mouth - I assume you are a lot younger than I.
> 
> Candy cigaretts were my favorite growing up, all us little kids puffed on or pretend cigaretts, feeling all grown up. The Marlboro man was everywhere, every boy's idol and every girl's secret love. We all wanted to be just like him. My mom used to send me to the store for her cigarettes when I was 6, there was always some store giving out free samples. 25c a pack in vending machines everywhere along with glamorous adds everywhere but church depicting how healthy and beautiful you are when you smoke. Edward R. Morrow had a cigarette lit during the even news, every office of the whitehouse had ashtrays, you were 'supposed to smoke'! All this paid for with huge subsidies from the federal government.
> Weren't too many kids growing up in that environment who didn't begin smoking based on all that peer pressure straight from uncle.



52 if it matters so yea I was around when they had marlboro man on tv and the candy cigs, and your point is what?
You one of those that doesn't believe in personal responsibility either


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> 52 if it matters so yea I was around when they had marlboro man on tv and the candy cigs, and your point is what?
> You one of those that doesn't believe in personal responsibility either



The point is , they didnt know the health hazards of smoking yet (supposedly). Everyone did it, it was made to look cool, they were supplied to the troops, advertised everywhere.

Its not about personal responsibility. No one thought there was a BAD thing about smoking then. It was the thing to do.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Gov usta put cigs in with the C Rats


C rations were the wet canned single meal packs issued to land based forces.

K rations were the 3 meal dry packs issued to airborne, commando reconn and other "3 day mission" forces and they contained the cigarettes.

My cousin brought back Marlboro 5 cigarette packs from his final tour of Vietnam and my father told of the five packs of his war were lucky strike and a WW11 vet told us the 5 pack of his war were Chesterfields.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Was smoking 3 packs a day,Government got me started.Killed my Grandpa,Dad and Uncle.

big rockpile[/QUOTE]

This was the post I was responding to he clearly states it was the Governments fault.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Someone asked which herbs I used to add to my rolling tobacco to assist in the tapering off process... There are a number of herbs that can be smoked, but some words of caution here: Just because they're herbs does not mean they are 100% healthful if large amounts of them are burned and inhaled. That will spell lung irritation, f'sure. However, small amounts of certain herbs--mullein for example--have been known to actually benefit lung function in certain cases. Imagine that!

I chose seven herbs for my smoking/tea blend. As a fringe benefit, this blend is calming and soothing to jangled nerves and as a tea, helps promote restful sleep. I am not going to give the exact recipe (because it is my own commercial blend), but I will list the ingredients in the order of greatest quantity. Tinker with the amounts as you please. Warning! Don't add too much Skullcap...it's bitter. And! The Passion Flower and the Catnip will make you test positive for pot. No, it won't get you stoned ( just mildly relaxed). If ya hafta pee for a living (take drug tests), be sure to list those two herbs on the test form.

You can buy these herbs at any well stocked old fashioned health food store or buy online.

1) Passion Flower leaf
2) Catnip leaf
3) Spearmint leaf
4) Red Raspberry leaf
5) Red Clover blossoms
6) Blackberry leaf
7) Skullcap herb

Sometimes the herbs dry out a bit and be a little harsh. In that case, just put a small piece of a fresh apple slice in a bag with the herbs for a day or so...

Enjoy!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


> Someone asked which herbs I used to add to my rolling tobacco to assist in the tapering off process... There are a number of herbs that can be smoked, but some words of caution here: Just because they're herbs does not mean they are 100% healthful if large amounts of them are burned and inhaled. That will spell lung irritation, f'sure. However, small amounts of certain herbs--mullein for example--have been known to actually benefit lung function in certain cases. Imagine that!
> 
> I chose seven herbs for my smoking/tea blend. As a fringe benefit, this blend is calming and soothing to jangled nerves and as a tea, helps promote restful sleep. I am not going to give the exact recipe (because it is my own commercial blend), but I will list the ingredients in the order of greatest quantity. Tinker with the amounts as you please. Warning! Don't add too much Skullcap...it's bitter. And! The Passion Flower and the Catnip will make you test positive for pot. No, it won't get you stoned ( just mildly relaxed). If ya hafta pee for a living (take drug tests), be sure to list those two herbs on the test form.
> 
> ...


 I'll keep your recipe for a later date, but thanks.
Will be taking my test for a CDL shortly, one of the requirements I found out was also taking a physical, which I don't understand. How some of these truckers can pass a physical is beyond me.
But in order to do any contract hauling, My CDL comes before quitting smoking.
GH


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I'll keep your recipe for a later date, but thanks.
> Will be taking my test for a CDL shortly, one of the requirements I found out was also taking a physical, which I don't understand. How some of these truckers can pass a physical is beyond me.
> But in order to do any contract hauling, My CDL comes before quitting smoking.
> GH


I have never been a cold turkey quitter.
I would allow myself 10 a day for a week.
Then 5 a day for a week
Then I quit.

I only buy smokes from 2 places. When I quit, I do not go back to those two places. 

It is my only vice.....and sometimes it keeps me out of the bell tower.
However......
I am not a heavy smoker.
Weaning myself off (see above) then quitting was ALWAYS easier than just chucking my smoky treats out the window.

I wonder if there are any tinctures out there that work?
I have heard after 72 hours, the actual 'addiction' (physical) is gone (when you drink a TON of water) but it's the hand to mouth that is the hardest to break?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I'll keep your recipe for a later date, but thanks.
> Will be taking my test for a CDL shortly, one of the requirements I found out was also taking a physical, which I don't understand. How some of these truckers can pass a physical is beyond me.
> But in order to do any contract hauling, My CDL comes before quitting smoking.
> GH


The CDL physical is not very comprehensive check blood pressure, hearing, eyesight, and for diabetes and thats pretty much it, if your overweheight they can check for sleep apnia.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Marshloft said:


> > Originally Posted by *SilverFlame819*  _Wow. A customer of mine was complaining one day about how broke he was as he was buying a pack of smokes. He buys a single pack of smokes every day. I asked him how long he'd been smoking for... He said he'd been smoking for about 15 years. Sooooooo while he was standing there, I snatched up the calculator and did the math. At $7.36 per pack x 365 days x 15 years, that $40,296!!! He'd spent over 40 grand on his cigarette habit! He was SHOCKED. He'd never actually done the math himself. I told him at what he was blowing per year on smokes ($2,686.40) he could be taking himself on a nice vacation every year, or he could have had a SWEET down-payment on a house by now, or bought a few new cars!
> >
> > I just don't understand how people afford it. It's insanity. Marlboros are $15 a pack right now in NYC... and people PAY IT!
> >
> ...


 Cigarettes took a big jump in price in 2010, due to the state raising the tax.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-york-tax-increase-greets-wary-retailers.html



> New York lawmakers boosted the stateâs portion of the tax to *$5.85* a pack from $4.25 in New York City. Outside the city, the tax rose to $4.35 a pack from $2.75. The tax increase is projected to raise $290 million a year from cigarettes, snuff, cigars and other tobacco products. Collecting taxes on cigarette sales from Indian reservations would raise another $150 million.


The taxes on cigs in NY right now are more than twice the cost of the cigs themselves.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Gotta add here...everybody dies. EVERYBODY. If anything kills people, it's LIFE. That's 100%. Now, who wants to ban life?

Not EVERYBODY who smokes dies of it. Not EVERYBODY who does NOT smoke lives forever.

SOME people have a problem caused by smoking. Those people should likely quit to extend their life. Seriously. If you found that milk made you sick when you drank it, wouldn't you STOP drinking it? Would you then start telling people that they're just killing themselves by drinking milk and SOMEDAY they're going to die because of their "bad choice"?

I'm an ex-smoker, smoked four packs a day when I quit around 12 years ago. I largely don't CARE if someone smokes. If you are hacking and coughing, I'm going to suggest you quit, but hey, that's YOUR choice....I'm not going to turn into a cigarette Nazi. God may be busy, but he didn't leave ME in charge.

Mon


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Ex-smokers who ride everyone else about smoking are like dry drunks. They are abstaining, but not dealing with the underlying reason of self-medication. They get a whiff and jones.

Celery sticks are a healthy replacement for the hand to mouth habit.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> 52 if it matters so yea I was around when they had marlboro man on tv and the candy cigs, and your point is what?
> *You one of those that doesn't believe in personal responsibility either*


 
That was pretty snarky. You've no idea who I am or what it takes to live independent of your crazy world. Come on up here where nothing but your own back puts wood in the stove, food on the table and a roof over your head then tell me I don't believe in personal resonsibility. Something tells me I can "personal responibility" circles all around you, but I'll refrain from insults.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder which is worse....

Being a long way from town and out of cigs......

or

Being a long way from town with cigs and no way to light it ???


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, the second by far! That's enough to drive a crazy person sane.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

in 1980-1983 I was a candy striper in the hospital. patients could smoke in their rooms as long as there wasn't oxygen running, and there were ashtrays outside of every elevator. ashtrays (the tall round ones with the chrome top that could be dumped into a receptacle in the base) were even in the velvet rope line at the bank


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I smoked lol MANY a pack of candy cigs, AND pink owl cegars, and the off green ones too.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fowler said:


> Ummmm...government got you started?...Does anyone except responsibilty for themselves? Or are them days gone by too?


Well it was our reward for doing a Good Job so yes they did,easy way to start a 17 year old Kid.

big rockpile


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> Well it was our reward for doing a Good Job so yes they did,easy way to start a 17 year old Kid.
> 
> big rockpile


Makes sense. When I lived at the boy's ranch, we wern't allowed to smoke.
But on occasion, some of the ex ranchers would come back on a visit from viet nam. He shared his smokes with some of us rebels. 
Thats when I got hooked on menthol's.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I take personal responsibility for my actions .....I guess this is a new concept? I do not blame others for my actions. No matter what era I was born in. Just to stir the pot but is this how liberals think? Blame everyone but yourself?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Laura said:


> Celery sticks are a healthy replacement for the hand to mouth habit.


*giggles*


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

No one made you start smoking you choose to do so just like I tried it when I was about 8 but I choose to not try it again. Yes people get hooked and if you do and ya can't stop by yourself seek help breaking the addictive habit and only you can decide to quit.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> *giggles*


Not like you can huddle in public daylight putting *other* things in your mouth.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Laura said:


> Not like you can huddle in public daylight putting *other* things in your mouth.


*double giggles*


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> in 1980-1983 I was a candy striper in the hospital. patients could smoke in their rooms as long as there wasn't oxygen running, and there were ashtrays outside of every elevator. ashtrays (the tall round ones with the chrome top that could be dumped into a receptacle in the base) were even in the velvet rope line at the bank


I can remember the woolworth stores having ashtrays at the end of every other isle . My son was born in 1987 and we smoked in the hospital room ,wife took drags between contractions . I gave up a 38 yr. 3 -4 pak a day habit in July of 2012 ... just stopped .I love the smell of fresh smoke , but can not stand the smell of stale smoke .My wife is still a smoker  .
I hate to say this as I don't want to come across as discouraging ... but every day is mofo .... :flame:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

My friend tried quitting using the patch but he had a hard time getting it lit...lol

My son and I were at the store the other day. Two familys near us, both had lots little kids, one, the whole family smelled like cat urine very bad, Those poor kids, The other family smelled like an ash tray. 

Good luck to everyone who tries to quit. Its tough, but will be soo worth it in the end !! Congratulations !


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

January 19th will mark the one year date of being tobacco free. I was smoking over 2 packs a day..Smoked for 30 years... One year ago their was not a bag of jolly ranchers that had a chance around me. Congrates to the ones quitting now..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We were at the tavern for lunch Friday and I chatted with Jigs, one of the regulars. Jigs smokes like a smoke stack, is probably never fully sober and probably weighs 120 soaking wet! I was absolutely shocked to learn that he is 2 years younger than I am. I thought he was in his late 70's.

Anyway, I'm concerned because he was in the hospital for, what he says bronchitis, and was told his lungs are shot. I'm betting emphysema.

I didn't tell him to quit smoking or drinking because it's not my place. He'll do what he wants to do.

I was remembering why I started smoking as a teenager! It was simple rebellion. My mother was constantly ranting and raving about not smoking and the more she raved, the more I dug in my heels.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sign in restrooms*

Please don't throw cigarette butts in urinal,
It makes them soggy and hard to light ​


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I can smoke a cigarette, if I'm desperate.

Give me my pipe, or a gooooood cigar, and I can savor the flavor!

It's hard to beat a pipe a good tobacco.

A pack a chewing tobacco will often last me a month!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've never smoked in my life besides trying a cig once - nasty. But I do love the smell of good pipe tobacco.

Jackie


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> I've never smoked in my life besides trying a cig once - nasty. But I do love the smell of good pipe tobacco.
> 
> Jackie


 Yeah,, me too,,, I just wish my mind would slow down long enough for me to enjoy smokin a pipe. I enjoyed it while I smoked a pipe,,, just didn't know when to quit puffin I guess.
Maybe I'll try it again one of these days.
At least its more tolerable to other folks than cigars. Which I also enjoy on occasion, when alone and no one else could be bothered by the aroma


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Didnt know when to quit huffin?? lol


----------

